# Aluminum dump trailer



## Arbalope (Jul 17, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with the good manufacturers of aluminum dump trailers? I want a double axle trailer app 6' or 7' x 12'. I have come across a nice one from Mission trailers online, and also a company called diamond c trailers. Difficult to find other manufacturers. Is this because they don't exist or because I'm not looking in the right place? Locally everyone has steel dump trailers, so it's difficult to get good info on aluminum by talking with people around here.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Problem might be that not alot of companies manufactures them. When i was looking into a utility (service) bed for a pickup truck i wanted to get aluminum to save fuel. However my research said that for a contractor that puts a lot of heavy bulk material that may shift and bang into the sides aluminum does not hold up well to the abuse and steel is recommended instead.....probably the same thing with a dump trailer. Dump trailers are built to take a lot of abuse and there isnt a market for aluminum...

Aluminum is also crazy expensive over steel ones. Why would you want to spend that much more for a trailer?


----------



## Arbalope (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking aluminum for lighter weight and no rust. Was thinking of an upgrade package to thicker walls and floor (3/16" up from the standard 1/8). But talked to brother today who is a civil engineer and had similar advice as your research. Said aluminum is fine for branches and leaves but if I ever have a crane load logs in there, (we do crane-assisted tree removals from time to time), and something really gets pounded hard, I should get steel. If aluminum gets bent at all it looses way more strength than steel if it gets bent anywhere.


----------

